# QLD 10/10 - my first bass



## DrJed (Sep 13, 2007)

Got out to a local creek today for a lightning fast session. I only had time to be on the water for 40 mins so pack fast and travel light...and forget various items, but thats not important. BTW crap pics due to tentativly using iphone because camera was at home.

I was told about this creek last year and sworn to secrecy ;P but due to other commitments my fishing has been reduced to tournaments only and so the creek has remained on my to do list. Today was the day I finally had some time...just enough to warrant going.
I loaded the yak, a bream outfit and 4 lures and gone.

I have done one trip here but being an uneducated noob my first trip was chasing bass in the dead of winter. The creek was lower than I remember but a few deep pools with plenty of fallen trees had me hopeful. Loaded the yak, tied on an atomic shad mid diver and ready.
I launched and let my first cast go - it was an abomination. Thats fine, it was a loosener. I was still only 5m from launch site and second cast was sweet, exactly where I wanted. 2 cranks of the lure and Whack! I'm on to my first bass! Turned out to be not a bass at all but a spangled perch (i think) of 25cm. Cant see in the pic but he had prawn feelers coming out his mouth as the cray he was trying to eat was still only half way down. I suspect aggressive strike rather than hunger.















I continued up the creek casting at structure for nought all the while teased by splashing at the banks. Turns out that was the locatl infestation of water dragons ;D Around a bend and a deep pool ahead had a very large tree blocking my path. A cast at the bank next to the log produced my first ever bass. Smaller than 20cm I could have made it into a keyring, but it was a bass none the less and released to grow huge. A cunning (and silly) plan got me over the tree and around a bend where the creek became very shallow and I had to drag the yak up a rapid to the next pool. This pool gave up my second bass at 23cm but time meant I had to go back.

On the return leg I changed up the lure to a small surface lure. The wind was blowing leaves into the water and thought this was a smart plan - it wasn't. They were not interested, so on with an sx40. One cast at a fallen tree was sure to get snagged as I was dragging the line over a branch 10cm under and the lure was coming up to it when it got smashed. The fish took line and then cam back up, I got him over the branch and he went on another run before coming into open water and landed. A proper bass, 30cm and thick. He had engulfed the lure pretty good too, so some tricky work with the pliers was required but he was released.















40 mins on the water and I popped my first bass and perch. Cant wait to explore this creek a little more.

Cheers
Steve


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

yep thats a spanglie
great fish, miss them loads


----------



## squidlips (Nov 24, 2008)

That's an awesome day mate! Wish they all worked that way. Congrats on the bass and the photos! Having drowned my first iPod, I can understand why you would be shuddering at the thought of taking pics with the iPhone. I reckon they take great shots tho - better than my purpose built, incredibly complicated, waterproof waste of money anyway!!!!


----------



## MrFaulty (May 15, 2008)

Great work!

Maybe try to be a bit careful handling them, in photo 3 it appears as though you are placing a lot of strain on the jaw area - and please don't take this the wrong way, just worth pointing out.

Love the spangled perch, before reading it I thought you had a JP x Bass!!


----------



## DrJed (Sep 13, 2007)

MrFaulty said:


> Great work!
> 
> Maybe try to be a bit careful handling them, in photo 3 it appears as though you are placing a lot of strain on the jaw area - and please don't take this the wrong way, just worth pointing out.
> 
> Love the spangled perch, before reading it I thought you had a JP x Bass!!


Yeah I know what you mean. I realised what I had done as soon as I took the photo. I have no prob people giving me advice on that sort of thing - especially being a bass noob 

Cheers
Steve


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Steve congrats on that first bass, they will start to get under your skin after a while. And like the pic of the lure down the throat mate.


----------



## rino88 (Sep 10, 2011)

Awesome effort, glad to see another person with their first Bass! Looks like a nice little creek, where abouts is it?


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWWOcmzcAAAvTgAAQYIMcAD7n1yAgAEhqnkE9T0nlANPU0InqJiephGnoGooTXKjprviBzpdfTetmeYFigzHyLLET7TYMtZIcdwLSqUjPCAAI417rYlBviz7gvxdyRThQkGOcmzc=


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

rino88 said:


> Looks like a nice little creek, where abouts is it?


Seriously?



DrJed said:


> I was told about this creek last year and sworn to secrecy


----------



## rino88 (Sep 10, 2011)




----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

like it


----------



## cam07 (Sep 12, 2008)

Well done and that would be the biggest perch I've seen


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

cam07 said:


> Well done and that would be the biggest perch I've seen


I've seen em bigger in remote (but permanent) creeks.
But not many.


----------



## actionsurf (Jul 8, 2010)

Good report mate. Stay out of my creek  8)


----------



## DrJed (Sep 13, 2007)

LMAO - love the pic, nice work.

Thanks for the responses, I was thinking the spangled was a small one, but chuffed to be told its a big one ;-)

As for the creek, I may have embelished a little when I said I was sworn to secrecy. Its not far from my place - you head to the Caltex and go left, then keep driving until you see the big tree with lots of leaves and is sort of leaning a bit. Its not far from there on the left. launch from the bank with the bit of a clearing :lol:

Cheers
Steve


----------

